# Free camping



## wengere (Dec 7, 2017)

the family and I are planning on coming to Michigan to camp from Ohio this summer. We have never camped in Michigan before, and we're not sure where to go. We know that we would like to be somewhere around Pentwater. We're looking for free camping. Just outhouses and a water pump that is close. Any suggestions would be helpful, since we don't want to drive 6 hours and then have to look around for camp areas. Also, what is the rules about cutting up downed trees for firewood? Chainsaws allowed? Thanks


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

The only "free camping" is on unimproved state land. No outhouses or wells.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Nostromo said:


> The only "free camping" is on unimproved state land. No outhouses or wells.


& I also believe it has to be at least 1 mile from any state forest campground. There are forms available at the DNR offices.


----------



## wengere (Dec 7, 2017)

I heard there might be free camping in the Lake Michigan Recreation area along Green Road north and south of W. Forest Trail Road which is located about a mile east of Lake Michigan. I'm not familiar with the area, so i'm not sure. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Big_Jim (Jul 26, 2000)

I think what you might be looking for is a State Forest campground. They are rustic, and usually have vault toilets and water available. The cost is around $10 a night. They are scattered around the state at some of the best locations IMO. They are not busy like the State Parks. The MDNR site has maps available.

Try this link.

http://midnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/Viewer/index.html?appid=1c46dfdb716042f7ad99866aa5d099bf


----------



## wengere (Dec 7, 2017)

Big_Jim said:


> I think what you might be looking for is a State Forest campground. They are rustic, and usually have vault toilets and water available. The cost is around $10 a night. They are scattered around the state at some of the best locations IMO. They are not busy like the State Parks. The MDNR site has maps available.
> 
> Try this link.
> 
> http://midnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/Viewer/index.html?appid=1c46dfdb716042f7ad99866aa5d099bf


That sounds like what we're looking for. We don't want to pay a ton of money to stay in field with lots of other people around. Looking for something quite. Thanks


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

You said your coming from ohio, you will also need to purchase a recreational passport from the state of Michigan for your vehicle. I believe this year the non resident cost is $32 for an annual & $9 for a daily pass.


----------



## wengere (Dec 7, 2017)

Namrock said:


> You said your coming from ohio, you will also need to purchase a recreational passport from the state of Michigan for your vehicle. I believe this year the non resident cost is $32 for an annual & $9 for a daily pass.


Good to know. Thank you. That is exactly the type of helpful info i'm looking for.


----------



## wengere (Dec 7, 2017)

has anyone been to Mason County Campground in Ludington, or Buttersville Park and Campground in Ludington?


----------



## Daveman (Dec 28, 2010)

wengere said:


> has anyone been to Mason County Campground in Ludington, or Buttersville Park and Campground in Ludington?


I have not camped at either park, but this link has reviews for Mason County Campground, just select Ludington from the list and scroll down to the reviews.
http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/michigan


----------



## wengere (Dec 7, 2017)

t


Daveman said:


> I have not camped at either park, but this link has reviews for Mason County Campground, just select Ludington from the list and scroll down to the reviews.
> http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/michigan


Very helpful. Thank you


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

I realize that this is an old thread but in case someone else is thinking along this line...

1) Try to avoid weeks with a holiday in them. All campgrounds are packed and very little chance of finding a camp site unless you have the neighbors from hell and someone wants to leave and recoup some of their cost for their site. That is another story for another day.
2) I believe the cost has slightly risen to around $15 - $17 range per night.
3) Generally speaking, it is best to arrive on a Sunday, a little later in the day. Most people have packed up and headed home and you will usually have a much better chance at a quality camp site.
4) Have a quality weather app on your phone to check the radar in case of storms...just in case...not that it will do you much good. Last year at Little Lake SF campground, we had tornado warnings and radar showed a tornado about 11 miles from us and heading in our direction. Well, since we really didn't have any cover in case it did decide to visit us, I just snapped another beer and enjoyed the storm. Fortunately it disappeared before it made it to the campsite.


----------

